# Looking for a silver/gray/blue spoo within driving distance of Rochester, NY



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I know someone who has a nice spoo boy from Magic Castle. Standard Poodles by Magic Castle | Magic Castle Poodles in Albany, New York


----------



## genEus (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't believe they have the colors I listed... Am I wrong?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

They had one black I believe, maybe it will be a silver? 

Really, you want to pay more attention to genetic testing, clearances, etc and less attention to color, unless you are willing to wait.


----------



## genEus (Jul 1, 2015)

I was just put on a waiting list by Joan for a silver boy. Yeah, we'll wait. Might be till spring..


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

maybe also check out parris hiill in asbury, nj? seems to do the right testing. not sure about coi. i have no personal knowledge of the breeder of her dogs - just looked at the web site.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

N2M I'm with you good background and testing matters more than color for me. BTW OP grey is light blue, not really grey. Antoher idea for you would be to contact PCA east breeder referral contact, Leslie Newing.


----------

